# Pictures of New England Puritans



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know of any good pictures of the New England Puritans? Courtrooms would be especially appreciated.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 31, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Anyone know of any good pictures of the New England Puritans? Courtrooms would be especially appreciated.



I did a little bit of Google searching and came up with these. I hope it helps 


Pilgrim Hall Museum Homepage


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that is the Salem Witchcraft Trial, I would prefer not to use that as a book cover!!!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 31, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I think that is the Salem Witchcraft Trial, I would prefer not to use that as a book cover!!!



 back to the drawing board! Out of curiosity, what are you working on with these pictures?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

Josiah said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is the Salem Witchcraft Trial, I would prefer not to use that as a book cover!!!
> ...



I am trying to find one suitable for a book cover on Biblical civil government; I may go for a picture of John Cotton.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I think that is the Salem Witchcraft Trial, I would prefer not to use that as a book cover!!!



 Yeah, so not a good choice! Unfortunately, all of Puritandom (is that a word?) is judged based on that severe goof. I know the Puritans would have drowned me...I don't conform very well.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is the Salem Witchcraft Trial, I would prefer not to use that as a book cover!!!
> ...



Yes it certainly was a mistake; but the Puritans were only fallible men and they made their mistakes.


----------

